# Remember, Don't Forget...



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So, I've only been putting up a yard display for a few years and although I think I’m getting better at it, every year I end up forgetting something and have to do a mad dash scramble. So here are some things I’ve remembered to not forget…

:jol:Extension cords and power strips 
:jol:Frozen water bottles (or ice for your chiller) I use these for a little baby fog chiller but when you wait till the last minute to put them in the freezer it seems to take forever for them to freeze.
:jol:Enough candy – between years 1-2 my TOT’s over doubled and I was not prepared. 
:jol:Charge/Batteries in the Camera – and then remember to use it.

Anyone else out there have a “don’t forget” list?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

In addition to your list trying to remember to put tools/parts/supplies where you can easily get to them if something breaks, comes down, etc during the big night.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

spideranne said:


> Anyone else out there have a "don't forget" list?


A very large rum and coke.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I think I better get that list out of my brain and on paper! I started making ice last week, the whole bottom shelf of my freezer is one big trash bag full of ice! Also need to make sure the camera battery is charged. Never have enough extension cords! Have to remember that I bought GITD bracelets to hand out with the candy. Also have to go buy a pumpkin, I always wait till about a week before, anything sooner gets mushy or eaten by the squirrels. I'm sure I have forgotten something!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good tips! I completely forgot about the water bottles for my fog chiller. A few others; put away garden hoses, yard tools, trash cans (unless of course it's a tct!), etc.. that people could trip on or stumble over. A pet peeve of mine is someone who does a respectable yard haunt or display, but leaves the damn "Vote for (insert favorite dufus here)" in the yard. Don't spoil a nice haunt with stuff that doesn't pertain to Halloween. This includes birdbaths, lawn/garden ornaments and yes, even the flag. For one night, devote your space to Halloween and have no detractions.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Move the grill. Nothing kills the graveyard ambience like a shiny, stainless steel grill in the middle of it. :lol:

Akin the the tools for emergency repairs (solid advice!) maybe a couple of spare lights/bulbs in case of burnouts.

Supersoaker full of something fun to fend off any eggers? Just kidding. :jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> Supersoaker full of something fun to fend off any eggers? Just kidding. :jol:


Not a bad idea...my son and I have the Artic Blast version that you can load up full of ice water :lolkin:


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Doc Doom said:


> A very large rum and coke.


To take the pictures_ before_ I finish my Halloween bottle of red wine


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great thread topic, spideranne! It may make us think of things we already forgot about.

Big on my list is batteries, mostly AA.
Charged camera battery.
Spare multi outlet..my GFI multi-outlet quit working at the last minute last year. Half my stuff didn't work. Mad scramble to get everything plugged in...after trouble shooting. UGH!
Black cloth. It seems I never have enough, and am always running to the store. 

Not this year.....I am already tested lights and set up my lightning machine to make sure it works. I will be testing all of my Gemmy products as well this week. I am determined not to run to the store on 10/31!!!!! I bought lots of candy already and shouldn't run out this year. I may have extra for the first time in several years.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Camera – and then remember to use it.
That is my big one


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

One word. Repeated over and over and over...

BATTERIES BATTERIES BATTERIES

And don't forget bottled water for your ScareActors and some one to deliver them throughout the night.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Take the pictures, Take the pictures, Take the pictures, Take the pictures, Take the pictures, Take the pictures, Take the pictures...


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I also like to have a small flashlight in my pocket to check the fluid levels on my foggers throughout the night.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup take the pictures!!
and put food out before you get trashed.


----------

